# Lychas scutilus Breeding Project



## GS (Jul 12, 2011)

Sharing some pictures of my Lychas scutilus' collection. Enjoy 





























































































































































An older vid back in year 2010:

[YOUTUBE]hjuzWqjsYNU[/YOUTUBE]

Regards,
GS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the toe cutter (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, great pics! This is a species I have wanted to add to the collection for some time now. They are just rather difficult to get ahold of!


----------



## Michiel (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice shots! Most of them very clear and with vibrant colors.........Keep up the good work


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. I wish these were more readily available.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 13, 2011)

BQC123 said:


> Beautiful pictures. I wish these were more readily available.


You're not alone there. The hardest part is getting them to the US, because I don't believe these are in the Europe hobby anymore or may not be readily available there so when I visit the Hamm show, I may not be able to find any. I also need to check on different regulations as far as bringing stuff purchased from the Hamm show back to the states once I obtain all my permits so that I don't have to rely on other people.

Edit:
I'm currently in Europe at the moment, to be specific I'm in Wales, UK. I've just learned that Buthidae are on the DWA(Dangerous Wild Animal) act and aren't allowed to be kept here. That really sucks, not that I have even found any place to look at scorpions here.


----------



## Michiel (Jul 13, 2011)

Ecstasy said:


> You're not alone there. The hardest part is getting them to the US, because I don't believe these are in the Europe hobby anymore or may not be readily available there so when I visit the Hamm show, I may not be able to find any. I also need to check on different regulations as far as bringing stuff purchased from the Hamm show back to the states once I obtain all my permits so that I don't have to rely on other people.
> 
> Edit:
> I'm currently in Europe at the moment, to be specific I'm in Wales, UK. I've just learned that Buthidae are on the DWA(Dangerous Wild Animal) act and aren't allowed to be kept here. That really sucks, not that I have even found any place to look at scorpions here.


didn't you know about the DWA?  Btw, these where offered to me last year. Contact Chinese or Philippino members here, they can hook you up......


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 13, 2011)

Michiel said:


> didn't you know about the DWA?  Btw, these where offered to me last year. Contact Chinese or Philippino members here, they can hook you up......


No, I wasn't aware of the DWA because I don't live here . I only just found it out by talking to other hobbyist here and I vaguely remember somebody mentioning it but I wasn't sure 100%. They're only local to Singapore and Malaysia, so you have to be careful who you trust when they say they have them.


----------



## Michiel (Jul 13, 2011)

Ecstasy said:


> No, I wasn't aware of the DWA because I don't live here . I only just found it out by talking to other hobbyist here and I vaguely remember somebody mentioning it but I wasn't sure 100%. They're only local to Singapore and Malaysia, so you have to be careful who you trust when they say they have them.


I also do not live in the UK as you know A true scorpion enthusiast should know these things   Trust, yes, this goes for the whole hobby circuit, you have to watch out who you deal with.....
L.scutilus occurs in: Malaysia, Myanmar, Thailand, Indonesia, Andaman Islands, Keeling (Cocos) islands and China (probably introduced) (source: TCOTSOTW).

Maybe I should become a scorpion broker, who brings everybody into contact with everybody for "just a small commission"


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 13, 2011)

Michiel said:


> I also do not live in the UK as you know A true scorpion enthusiast should know these things   Trust, yes, this goes for the whole hobby circuit, you have to watch out who you deal with.....
> L.scutilus occurs in: Malaysia, Myanmar, Thailand, Indonesia, Andaman Islands, Keeling (Cocos) islands and China (probably introduced) (source: TCOTSOTW).
> 
> Maybe I should become a scorpion broker, who brings everybody into contact with everybody for "just a small commission"


Those locations must be introduced ones, as far as I knew they only were native to Singapore and Malaysia. Nice to know they were introduced in other places as well. I do know a great deal of people, but I only trust a few, which among them are you as you've always been a good friend. I don't keep up to par much with laws which I cannot find out 100%, like the DWA until I came here. Next time you have the chance to get Lychas scutilus get them! or I will come and smack you lol.


----------



## GS (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. Glad you like the pics.

Today has been a fruitful day for me.. 3 of my gravid Lychas scutilus popped!
Moving on to another generation of captive breed specimens 

Took one of the sexy ladies out for a daylight shoot. Enjoy!


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 15, 2011)

You had them before and you got away from them until you found out there was money to be made. Then especially since the females were gravid. I'm glad you have them, but not the best way to help out fellow hobbyist. Nice pictures though.


----------



## GS (Jul 15, 2011)

Gad that you like my pictures Ecstasy.
I started with 4 females and 1 male in early 2010 and as mentioned in "All Scorpion Forum", i gave only 10 slings away to a close friend of mine. 

You were talking about money. May i ask if i've given you any quote for them which you find unreasonable? 
I believe I have the right to choose who i wish to deal with.. and i do not know you that well seriously..

Btw, i'm not the only one with L.scutilus
Hope you can find them soon.

Cheers,
GS


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 15, 2011)

GS said:


> Gad that you like my pictures Ecstasy.
> I started with 4 females and 1 male in early 2010 and as mentioned in "All Scorpion Forum", i gave only 10 slings away to a close friend of mine.
> 
> You were talking about money. May i ask if i've given you any quote for them which you find unreasonable?
> ...


Well I could start by explaining the bull story which I won't get into right now, we can talk about it later when I get home because I have more then I'm willing to type from a laptop. I have the email at home also and I won't have access to it until next week.


----------



## GS (Jul 15, 2011)

Ecstasy,
I have my reasons for not being comfortable to be in a deal with you.
Unlike you, i do not post things in open threads like this, trying to influence anyone with regards to your character. If i've a personnal issue with anyone and if i would like to straighten things out, i'll liase with him personally. 

By any chance if the things you've said did influenced anyone without them even knowing me themselves, i'll think they're not worthwhile to get acquainted as a friend in the first place, so pls do not worry what you've said will upset me. Those who already knows me in person, will know me 

Things are pretty straightforward here..
As mentioned in my pm reply to you, i like to deal with people i'm comfortable with. I can even send Free L.scutilus or other scorps that i have spare to my close friends (e.g in all scorpion forum, you guys know who you are ) but i believe i have the rights to choose not to deal with you. Do respect my decision.

GS


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not trying to influence anybody, I just think it's ashamed you have to say what you told other people to avoid having to deal with people that you've dealt with before. You were never going to deal with my directly anyways, I cannot import legally and you cannot export legally. I make sure I always keep my hands clean.


----------



## GS (Jul 16, 2011)

Good for you. As i have mentioned, you can't force anyone to deal with you. Why are you "pm'ing" me while you are still mumbling here? Dude, just stick to one place. Again... you have not answered my question. Have i quoted you for L.scutilus before? Have i promised to send you? Have i recieved anything from you in the sense that i owe you anything?
Things are simple as mentioned, i am not the only one with the scorps you want, go source elsewhere. Even if i decide to give to my close friends, it is my decision. Pse feel free to continue and whine here


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll let this be my last post on this matter unless you are intent on making more of a deal with it. You ripped off your friend by charging him $90 for 3 scorpions which you paid under $20 for. I've seen the whole conversation, and yet you still try to rip people off. It's a shame, I was never going to do business with you because I don't trust you because of how I know you handle your business transactions. Your business would of been done with another person, not me, because I wouldn't trust you with a penny, not to mention you can't even export to the US, and even if you could I still don't trust you. Let's leave it at this though and you can stop messaging me as well, because I'm only replying to what you send, and have been for two days now.


----------



## Korni (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi!

Nice L. scutilus!

I have 1.1 since april this year. Really a nice species.

can you give me some tipps about keeping ?

wich parameter do you have? In germany we have problems with the females. They are pregnant, but don't give birth :/


----------



## GS (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol ecstasy,
Thank you for what you've just said! I was still thinking what should i say to make you understand that i don't wish to trade with you. As said, there are others with the scorps you want, i'm sure you can get them. It is just a matter of time before you can start posting your favorite "oh i'm the first here to get these species.. etc" 

You talked about money. Its a fair trade, nobody is forcing anyone with a gun to buy anything.

Btw which 3 scorps for 90? And you can send him the same scorps at 20, while shipping is on you? Pse let him know dude, he is watching this thread.. Seriously 

Why is it your business anyway? Just because i'm not selling you the scorps you want? Lol

Dude as i have said repeatedly.. you can't force people to trade with you. If you truely get this.. You will go get yourself a life. Or.. You may keep whining here, as i can't control your natural instinct to enage in such meaningless posting "such as this conversation" 

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




Korni said:


> Hi!
> 
> Nice L. scutilus!
> 
> ...


Hi Korni 
Nice of you to pop by. Sure i'll share what i know.
My Pairs/ Trios are in 12" x 6" by 10" while i'm preparing a bigger communal tank for them. Even so, they are able to breed in this current setup with no issues.

For these bark scorps, they prefer horizontal stacking of barks rather then vertical or 45 degrees. This is base on my own observation.

May i think whats the temp and humidity you are keeping this pair?
Since you have gotten them in a communal setup for 3 month, i'm guessing chances are good that the female will pop within the next 1-2 months. 

Feel free to post some pics here, i'm sure many can chip in ideas for you as they are pretty much kept the same way like most bark scorpions 

Hope it helps 
GS


----------



## Xanthopus (Jul 16, 2011)

Ecstasy said:


> I'll let this be my last post on this matter unless you are intent on making more of a deal with it. You ripped off your friend by charging him $90 for 3 scorpions which you paid under $20 for. I've seen the whole conversation, and yet you still try to rip people off. It's a shame, I was never going to do business with you because I don't trust you because of how I know you handle your business transactions. Your business would of been done with another person, not me, because I wouldn't trust you with a penny, not to mention you can't even export to the US, and even if you could I still don't trust you. Let's leave it at this though and you can stop messaging me as well, because I'm only replying to what you send, and have been for two days now.


Since im in this i just wanted to say. GS prices are fair, i didnt add in shipping costs of 
other dealers when i was checking around that is why i was mistaken. His prices are reasonable to me because if u add in shipping costs, the prices will be the same or even more than what GS charges me. He also works very hard to pack them in we ventilated deli cups, which could house them for a long time. So please just stop this LS argument. GS has been a wonderful seller, and friend and i trust him completely. I know i may have said i thought his prices were expensive, but i didnt take into consideration of shipping fees and his extra works. GS i have let u down, i apologise again. So pls, just let this rest.


----------



## Korni (Jul 16, 2011)

I keep them on a wet humus soil and about 27°C on day and 20°C at night.

I hope this is good for them


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 16, 2011)

GS you must not get it. Please keep in mind that you live in Singapore. I won't go into any other details as I hope you really understand that clearly enough as to what I mean.

I'm not sure if you understand english or not, but as I said I was never purchasing anything from you because you can not export legally, so please try to understand that as you keep beating a dead horse with talk of me purchasing anything from you. Even if you could export here, the trust I have in you would require you to send first. I think you are the one who needs a life for all the lies you use to avoid helping other people out, not me. I never once said I would purchase anything from you, and if I did please show it here, otherwise stop assuming I was referring you selling anything to me.

BTW, I'm referring to the three australis which were sold to you under $20 for all three, then splitting shipping because you received from that same order instead of charging him the whole shipping. It's not complicated mathematics. He may say you didn't rip him off but that's because he is defending you now.


----------



## Mister Internet (Jul 16, 2011)

*Admin post*

Off-topic business discussions stop now.  If you have ACTUALLY (  ) done business with the OP, Ecstasy, make a review thread... if you haven't, thennnnnnn, I dunno, stop talking?  You seem to be beating a dead horse with sour grapes, and this isn't really the place.

Please continue.


----------



## GS (Jul 20, 2011)

Korni said:


> I keep them on a wet humus soil and about 27°C on day and 20°C at night.
> I hope this is good for them


Its all good with your settings my friend.
I kept mine slightly higher at 30-32°C on day and 25-28°C at night.
It helps to shorten the gestation period but ensure to provide a shallow drinking dish (which i think you do) as gravid L.scutilus does drink more often as compared to others.
Feel free to give me a buzz if you need anything other info. Hope to hear good news from your L.scutilus brood soon 

Below are some updates on one of the brood i had recently. 
All the little babies have molted to 2nd instar at full health 

Newborn 1st instar to 2nd instar scorplings in 4 days:

*Helping her kids to molt by.. hanging upside down*:












*Some close up shots at the "GREAT PILE UP" !*



























Thanks for viewing guys,
GS


----------

